# Root Server (VServer) Probleme mit entpacken von Dateien & Cronjobs



## Seppi123 (15. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir letztens von http://www.giga-hosting.biz einen VServer bestellt.

Betriebssystem: Linux Ubuntu
Administrations Oberfläche: Webmin

So dann wollte ich über Webmin Dateien in .zip Hochladen und das klappte auch sehr sehr gut und schnell. Nur das entpacken nicht: unkown unzip command kam dann!? Wie soll ich dieses Problem lösen?

Gibt es dazu spezielle Tutorials

2. Ich will jetzt mal kein neues Thema machen desswegen schreibe ich hier auch nochmal meine Probleme mit Cronjobs ^^

Kennt jmd. ein gutes Tutorial für Cronjobs in Linux (Ubuntu)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo Seppi123,

die Fehlermeldung besagt, dass kein unzip binary auf dem Server installiert ist. Dies kannst du via apt-get install unzip in der Shell nachholen.

Viele Gruesse,
Arne

PS: Ich wuerde empfehlen, dir Gedanken zu machen, ob ein virtueller Server fuer dich wirklich geeignet ist.


----------



## Seppi123 (16. Mai 2011)

Also wie bei windows mit wget einfach bei linux get downloadlink   und dann einfach das Programm ausfuehren durch den Shell Befehl

Danke endlich mal einer gemeldet dieser Teil des Forums ist nicht grad gut besucht von Root Server Kennern oder


----------



## threadi (16. Mai 2011)

wget und apt-get sind 2 Paar Schuhe. Gerade wenn Du Ubuntu nutzt, solltest Du in deren umfangreiche Hilfe anschauen wenn Du Fragen hast.


----------



## Seppi123 (17. Mai 2011)

Könntest du mir ein spezielles Tutorial empfehlen?


----------



## threadi (17. Mai 2011)

Tutorial wofür? Linux-Grundlagen? Da müsstest Du Bücher lesen und Erfahrung sammeln.


----------

